

Selling your own software vs. "Working for the Man." - raganwald
http://successfulsoftware.net/2007/09/09/selling-your-own-software-vs-working-for-the-man/

======
dhbradshaw
Go exponential, not linear, to hit the Gates level.

------
kingkongrevenge
He overlooks an option in his arithmetic: Move to a low cost country.

Move to Buenos Aires or Bangkok. Even a less exotic place like Berlin is way
cheaper than the US. You could afford a far higher quality of life on way less
money. Continue to target the US market with your software.

~~~
rms
I know Buenos Aires is a good place to relocate, but it's really cheaper to
live in any Euro-denominated country?

~~~
danw
Berlin would cost more than the US. Perhaps Tallin would be cheaper? It's
tempting as an EU citizen to move to the US to create a startup simply because
of the lower costs of living.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
Berlin is much cheaper than major US cities. Look at rents. Food and services
are also cheaper. Food is generally of higher quality than in the US.

